
Urban Coyotes - markbnine
http://pruned.blogspot.com/2010/11/gps-coyotes.html
======
joezydeco
Roaming the streets at night? Feh!

I live in a western suburb of Chicago and we've got 'em walking down the
sidewalks in mid-afternoon. Much more civilized!

<http://tinyurl.com/25ykr6e> [picasaweb.google.com]

~~~
cosmicray
uhhh... that might be a coyote, but it looks more like a fox to me.

~~~
smtf
It's either a small coyote or a large fox. Either way he looks pretty well fed
to me; I guess this form of pest control is working ?

~~~
hugh3
Well, there has been a massive decrease in the roadrunner population.

~~~
joezydeco
I'm sorry, I forgot to mention the large anvil on a rope hanging just out of
frame.

Now that you mention it, it does kind of look more like a fox than a coyote.
Considering the coyotes we _do_ have running around town are all mangy and
beat up:

<http://triblocal.com/wheaton/files/2010/09/IMG_2845.jpg>

------
shawndumas
what could go wrong?

